# Same Sex Marriage / Same Sex Unions (POLL)



## Jill (May 16, 2012)

I thought this would be an interesting poll and topic. The votes are anonymous, unless you wish to share yours.

I'm comfortable revealing that my vote was the first choice. I do support equal marriage opportunities for all committed couples






Personally, I put off getting married for the longest time despite the fact that I've been with my soul mate for more than 25 years now. For a long time, I didn't think it mattered if we were married or not. Once we did get married, I was surprised that the state of being married really DID mean a lot to me (emotionally) after all.


----------



## susanne (May 16, 2012)

I, too, voted for the first choice. For me, the value that I place on Keith's and my marriage strengthens my belief that gays and lesbians should also have this right. I don't understand those who feel it threatens heterosexual marriage -- if anything, heterosexuals are the ones doing that.


----------



## Ashley (May 16, 2012)

Well my vote is a no brainner


----------



## tagalong (May 16, 2012)

Voted for number one. I have never understood the opposition to it - it will not affect heterosexual marriages or relationships.... amd I must say I am a bit saddened by those who oppose any gay relationships - and thus, anyone who is gay or lesbian. This world needs a lot more love in it - and who am I to dictate who can or can not enjoy that...


----------



## Mona (May 16, 2012)

I also voted for #1.


----------



## ohmt (May 17, 2012)

First choice for me too. Love and acceptance for all


----------



## REO (May 17, 2012)

*NUMBER ONE 100%!!!! *


----------



## jyuukai (May 17, 2012)

Clearly I vote for #1 as I would like to be married before I die. I'm tired of the 'Oh you are engaged? When's the wedding?' 'Never.' conversation, over and over.


----------



## ozymandias (May 17, 2012)

#1


----------



## Matt73 (May 17, 2012)

I'd love to hear from the 4 people who voted on #4


----------



## ozymandias (May 17, 2012)

Matt73 said:


> I'd love to hear from the 4 people who voted on #4


I'm not ashamed of declaring what my vote was. I think if those 4 wanted people to know they would have posted and said why


----------



## Matt73 (May 17, 2012)

I was going to say...., on second thought maybe I don't


----------



## Jill (May 17, 2012)

Shoot, look at the other thread and all the "tolerance" offered to those who sincerely don't approve of gay marriage. I'm one who DOES support equal marriage rights, but I can sure understand why those who have a different opinion on the topic wouldn't feel like opening up and sharing with LB.


----------



## Sonya (May 17, 2012)

One thing I got from that other thread is those who support same sex marriages feel that just because someone else does not, that person is filled with hate. There are going to be people who oppose it and it's usually due to their religious beliefs....however that doesn't mean that those who oppose are filled with hate or ill will to same sex couples....but to read that thread you would think so....cult, hatred, pig headed where just some of the words used to describe those that oppose.


----------



## Shari (May 17, 2012)

I voted number one too. Who am I to stand in the way of love?!!


----------



## Matt73 (May 18, 2012)

Jill, I was asking since they voted in the poll. I don't really care for their opinion anyway....so no biggie


----------



## vickie gee (May 18, 2012)

Jill said:


> Shoot, look at the other thread and all the "tolerance" offered to those who sincerely don't approve of gay marriage. I'm one who DOES support equal marriage rights, but I can sure understand why those who have a different opinion on the topic wouldn't feel like opening up and sharing with LB.


Hi friend Jill. Just wanted to pay you a compliment.



You wear them well!

You and I are in agreement on things most of the time. Not always (obviously), but your opinion is never masked and your matter of fact attitude is admirable. If somebody were to ask me "Where's Jill?" I would reply "Well, I looked on the fence, and she is sure not there."

You made it plain that votes could be anonymous. Commenting was optional. I am surprised that more people are not voting and just keeping their opinions to themselves. A POLL is an opportunity to share your belief on something. Yours was even set up to include those with no opinion.


----------



## vickie gee (May 18, 2012)

I did not intend to sound like comments about the people who voted and did not comment bothered me because they did not. To be quiet honest I had a mental picture of somebody looking at the topic as a Pandora's box not to be opened. And then I pictured somebody with religious beliefs not daring to look because they might be turned into a pillar of salt.


----------



## Jill (May 18, 2012)

Awww



Thanks, Vickie! That means a lot to me


----------



## dgrminis (May 18, 2012)

Voted #1 here... I believe everyone deserves to be happy and have the same rights!


----------



## ~Dan (May 18, 2012)

Voted #1 too!! This is America, everyone should be allowed to marry, regardless of the sex of their partner, that is my opinion.

Dan.


----------



## Jill (May 20, 2012)

I appreciate the participation, and think the number results are interesting. Thanks, folks!


----------



## lil hoofbeats (May 20, 2012)

_*#1 all the way!!*_


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2012)

I do appreciate the verbal input, and the votes that people have cast. I think the poll shows that there is a range of feelings among the members on LB.


----------



## kales (May 27, 2012)

I went for #1

To each their own opinion, but I'm surprised more haven't voted for #1. Thought it would be higher. In my opinion it's no one business who you choose to be with.

My aunt finally came out to us about 5 yrs ago. We knew, but were waiting until she was comfortable telling us. It was such a relief when she told us, she could be herself around us and bring her 'roommate' of 11 yrs to visit us.

I have to say I wish she was straight, would marry a man and have babies because it would be so much easier for her, unfortunately she will have people judge her in life based on her lifestyle and I want the best for her, but she's in love and happy with her partner and I want her to be her and happy!! Plus I now have 2 wonderful aunts!!!!

I've met many same sex couples that have better relationships then some straight couples I know!

Living in Canada now, but grew up in the states I find Canada is much more open to same sex couples and marriage, although I'm sure it also depends on the state.


----------

